# Looking for Surefre Emitter Swap



## tychoseven (Apr 28, 2016)

I'd like to pay someone to swap the emitters on my Surefire L1 and LX2. I've taken apart the heads as much as possible (I think) and I have the new emitters. I can provide wire, and thermal paste if needed. I'm not good with soldering so I don't trust myself not to ruin the job :duh2:
Please be able to provide a reference or some proof of your skill and reputation here on CPF.





Image Here:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_mE__5Mm5Bnd3BZMkFaRVltMVU


----------



## mk2rocco (Apr 29, 2016)

Tana is the guy for surefire modding. Look for his threads in the General Marketplace - - > Customs...


----------



## DellSuperman (Apr 29, 2016)

+ 1 for Tana.. 
His work is outstanding


----------



## tychoseven (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks guys!

EDIT: Just saw that Tana is in Europe. Any suggestions for North America?


----------



## AndyF (Apr 29, 2016)

Niitroz has done some for me.


----------

